# Do some holland lops take longer to drop their ears - or is it usually a crown problem?



## TinysMom (Jul 3, 2011)

My two litters were born on May 17th - both have the same dad and the mother of the first litter is the grandmother to the second litter (her daughter's).

The first litter had all of their ears drop already - a while ago.

The second litter has four in it - two have airplane ears most of the time and two have fully dropped. 

I'm trying to study them and observe the crowns, etc. and I was just wondering if this is something they'll outgrow of if the fact that they airplane means that the crown is probably not the best. 

In one girl - I'm thinking its definitely a slipped crown - I will share photos later this weekend or next week.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 3, 2011)

Babbitty was 6 and a half monthes before his left ear finally dropped and the few times he's been shown the judge never criticised his crown, in fact he generally gets 3rd and up in classes of 40 rabbits, so I don't think it's necessarily a crown issue, but maybe some just take longer...

But I don't really know since I don't breed and Babbitty and Willow are the only lops I've had since babies, Willow had his fully lopped and he was probably 8-9 weeks, with Babbitty being 6 weeks when we got him (He was a cull destined for the snake...).

It is interesting though, I wonder why it took him so long?


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 3, 2011)

I think some of them just take longer. In fact, if their ears haven't fully dropped, it means they have a tighter crown than the ones that have dropped. A slipped crown usually lets the ears fully drop and almost hang off the sides of the rabbit's head.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 3, 2011)

my daughter's rabbit has had 4 litters this year. Of the 20 some odd babies there are always a couple that their ears take longer to drop, but they finally do.


----------



## purelyprecioushollandlops (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to agree with what has been said. All rabbits have ear control. That is how God made them, it was humans who developed the flop ears for cuteness. As their ears get heavier it makes it harder for the rabbit to keep them up, but most Holland Lops will still have ear control and when they get excited their ears will go up or some what up. I am sure as the ear matures they will flop. Also it is hot there? If so that maybe be the reason for the ears staying up, they cool off easier with the ears up and more air circulating around them. Hope this helps with some of your worries.
Blessings
Kristal


----------

